# ANN ARBOR SHOW will continue on!



## pkleppert (Feb 5, 2020)

ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW AND SWAP MEET’S

40TH ANNIVERSARY SHOW

Saturday and Sunday April 25 & 26, 2020




*Special Announcement*​
The Ann Arbor Show and Swap Meet is now a two day show. Many of the show’s future details have been ironed out and we
will make this show the biggest, best, and greatest show ever. This will be the last show that Annie and I will be totally responsible 
for along with our group of seasoned volunteers.

Our Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet however, is going to continue for many years to come. Details at the show.

Our group is very proud to have hosted the show and swap meet all these years and to have provided, for such wonderful, loyal vendors, the largest show of its kind in the world.

We now know the Ann Arbor Meet will continue on and we will certainly support, share and provide all the details of 36 years of info to see that the show continues to prosper and grow.

For Show information, please call us at 248-642-6639

Or email us at bikeshow@aol.com​
 Paul and Anne Kleppert


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 5, 2020)

That's great news Paul.  Thank you for all you and Anne have done throughout the years to keep the show going.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2020)

Great news!


----------



## stezell (Feb 6, 2020)

That's great to hear, so this won't be my first and last time there! Thank you and your wife Paul.
Sean


----------



## ronlon (Feb 6, 2020)

Great job Paul and Annie!! Your hard work is truly appreciated.....


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 7, 2020)

I'll be there.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 7, 2020)

First year for us too and excited to be part of it. THANKS !


----------

